# Treat bags



## PoodleChic (Jul 6, 2015)

I am going to use my iron mountain fanny pack. It should be able to hold the treat cup, bitter apple, and anything else I need. I haven't considered using a clicker for initial training. But what do I know, I don't start dog ownership until tomorrow.

I am going to use a hands free leash as well. Although, lots of PF member have been talking about how puppies stay close anyway and I wonder if I should just see how she is initially before I confine her to my side.


----------



## poodlebug (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey thanks for the reply. It's a Selina for sure. I think I really need about two more arms to be able to handle the little snapping turtle.
Poodle bug


----------



## poodlebug (Apr 16, 2015)

Oops I mean to say delima but spell check made it selima.??


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a "clicker trainer," and I have clickers that can be held in the hand (with a ponytail holder through the hole to put around one finger) or a lanyard around my neck, but often, I just use the word "Yesss." To have it be effective as a marker word (as you will know if you're familar with this type of training), I do make efforts to keep the word consistent, emotionless, neutral in tone.

For treats, I can have them in a bowl (he knows not to "steal" from it), my pocket, or something neat I just bought at the Houston World Series of Dog Shows recently, this: The Hip Klip and Pocket Accessory | A Clip On Pocket, Key Chain, and Mini-Purse | The Fanny Pack's Cooler Cousin It can attach to any pants, especially useful for those pocketless items like sweats, and I think I'm really going to like mine. The bigger size can accomodate an iPhone as well. (Phone on one side, treats on the other.)

PoodleChic, I specifically trained Sugarfoot almost completely without a leash. The only time he was on a leash was when we were out in public and one was legally required. Even then, for training purposes it was loose or on the ground. At no time in his training was leash pressure used as a tool in any way, so there was really no need for one. (No "leash pops" or anything like that.) Mind you, I do believe in "tethering" one's puppy to one so that they are always under your watchful eye and to enhance bonding, but that's not "training" per se.

poodlebug, congrats on your new youngster, and good on you for going forward in a positive manner! Everyone here at PF is sick and tired of my linking to this, but you're new so you might not have seen it yet, so enjoy 100 Days of Sugarfoot. You can see the results of positive training here, including some clicker stuff. 

Good luck, and enjoy your new spoo!

--Q


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I use a fishing vest. There are plenty of pockets for treats, poo bags, leash, toy for distraction, phone, clicker... I use one of the zippered pockets for treats. It's lightweight, washable and usually ready to go. My husband calls me the permanent fisherman.


----------



## PoodleChic (Jul 6, 2015)

Quossom,
Thanks for the clarification of training vs tethering. Tethering is what I was going for. However, I've read that the tether helps train them to not jump up, etc... What do you do instead. Praise when they are on all fours and just ignore the behavior? Teach sit and stay so if company comes, they sit and don't jump? Thoughts?

The fishing vest is a good idea.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, exactly; in our training paradigm it's more like...never, ever any benefit to jumping up, and all sorts of good things for being four on the floor or sitting. You have to be really consistent about it, because jumping up is inherently rewarding!

You might enjoy the book *Ruff Love* for a very structured program to get a well-behaved dog who can think on his own and enjoys being with and working with people. 

Love the fishing vest, too! I'm also a big fan of cargo pants. 

--Q


----------



## poodlebug (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh my what a great forum this is! So many good ideas. I can't decide which I like better , the vest or the clip belt pouch. Both good.
As long as we are talking training I have a couple more questions..,
I am trying to train with positive methods only and am doing pretty good but I don't know how to handle it when I want him to go somewhere with me but he decides nope, he would rather plop down on the nice cool grass. I sort of pull him with the leash to get him going but I think that might be the wrong approach. Sometimes I can cajole him into following me but sometimes especially when he is tired he gets onory. I bend down to stand him up and he puts those sharp shark teeth on me. Ideas welcome. I know this is just puppy stuff but I'd like to do the right thing instead of dragging him and potentially hurting his neck. I don't pull hard but still..
The other thing I'm not sure about is how much sleep should he be getting at 11-1/2 weeks? We seem to be spending a lot of time keeping him entertained and taking him out to potty so often during the day, it doesn't seem like he's getting enough sleep. He gets up early with me and we eat, play and train until early afternoon when he crashed and sleeps for a few hours. Then he is up for a good part of the rest of the day and evening. Will they let you know when they need rest?
He is a great little guy and already knows how to shake, sit, down, turn around, sit before coming through a doorway, come, look at me, not all of these are perfect but he gets it. Love our training sessions just hope I don't over do it. I keep it fun for both of us so I think it's ok.
Thanks for the help from you pros!
Poodlebug


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd keep training sessions short, 5 min. or so, but several times a day. Then some play time and then some rest. I agree with your feelings that a pup this young probably isn't getting enough sleep. Two hours or so up (eating, playing, training, potty, etc.), then a couple of hours sleep, and lather, rinse, repeat. 

Dogs will keep going until they drop if you keep them engaged. They aren't good judges of when they need rest/sleep. Just this week we had a dog emergency at our beach when a vacationer kept throwing the ball in the water for his dog to fetch. The dog kept going and going and going and looking like he was enjoying it, until the dog just gave out in the water and sank. By standers jumped in to rescue the dog. The dog is OK. 

I realized I kept my own pup from getting enough sleep to the point where he would have a ...hmmm... temper tantrum is the best I can come up with to describe it. As soon as I backed off and let him sleep more and got on a regular awake/sleep schedule he never had tantrum again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## poodlebug (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey thank you so much for your sage advice. I think a little more sleep will do wonders. In fact he is sleeping right now and usually at this time he is wired. Hope he is feeling ok.


----------

